# Best ROUND brush for blowdrying



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 8, 2008)

*I know there are some hairdresser out here that can recommend me a good brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Can someone recommend me a WICKED kick Ass round brush paticulary used for blow drying hair straight?

What size brush should I get? 2 1/4? 3 inches? (I have medium length hair for reference)

 I don't mind paying good $$$ for it. I want to invest in an AMAZING brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I would LOVE your recommendations. *

*Thanks in advance ladies!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (¯`´•.¸(¯`´•..¸Best ROUND brush for blowdrying¸.•´´¯)¸.•´´¯)*

anyone?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (¯`´•.¸(¯`´•..¸Best ROUND brush for blowdrying¸.•´´¯)¸.•´´¯)*

I don't know specific brands - sorry!
I would reccomend a medium sized one for your length of hair. Maybe 2 inches? I think anything bigger would be too big and anything smaller would be too small. I think it depends alot on what you want your brush to do though. For example, if you want lots of body and volume with loosely turned ends, go for a bigger one. Whereas smaller brushes will give tighter volume and more precision with making a curled end.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (¯`´•.¸(¯`´•..¸Best ROUND brush for blowdrying¸.•´´¯)¸.•´´¯)*

Marilyn Double S Pro Round Brush 3 12in.

I highly reccomend this brush! My mother is a hairdresser and all the girls swear by it to blow out curly hair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's also a good brand to check out. Their stuff is very good quality. HTH!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (¯`´•.¸(¯`´•..¸Best ROUND brush for blowdrying¸.•´´¯)¸.•´´¯)*

Yes! That's one that I was going to reccomend. Spornette supposedly makes a good one too.

You can get those at Folica.com!

Hth.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (¯`´•.¸(¯`´•..¸Best ROUND brush for blowdrying¸.•´´¯)¸.•´´¯)*

Cricket makes excellent combs and brushes all around


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (¯`´•.¸(¯`´•..¸Best ROUND brush for blowdrying¸.•´´¯)¸.•´´¯)*

the salon i work at uses olivia garden


----------



## ZoeKat (Jul 12, 2008)

^I have an Olivia Garden brush that I really like for straightening my hair. I bought the biggest one I could find, and it puts a lot of volume in my hair (also medium length).


----------



## MsCocoa (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a kent one, I thnk as long as it's 100% boar bristle and the right size for your length you should be fine.


----------

